# wheat grass?



## vondy (Jul 3, 2004)

I have recently discovered wheat grass shots and have been interested in giving it a try for the energy benefits. They say it has the nutritional value of 2lb's of lettuce. I am curious though how this will effect my ibs-c. Will it help? Will it make things worse? Does anyone have any experiences to share?Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.wheatgrass.com/introtowg/factsh...onanalysis.html I can't see anything in here that stands out as enough of any vitamin or mineral to loosen up or firm up stools.K.


----------



## vondy (Jul 3, 2004)

so thats about 6g of fiber per 1ounce shot.... don't guess that would do much in the fiber department.... if it can't hurt or help that's ok with me


----------

